

JavaScript motion blur demo - dhotson
http://dhotson.github.io/blur/

======
zachsnow
There's something about the blur effect that is really compelling -- it's
almost like there are little pieces of _real_ paper flying around.

Code is here:
[https://github.com/dhotson/dhotson.github.com/blob/master/bl...](https://github.com/dhotson/dhotson.github.com/blob/master/blur/index.html)

------
dhotson
I've been testing out some motion blur effects in the browser.

Something that's kind of cool is that it’s simulating a camera’s shutter
opening and closing. ie the shutter doesn’t open instantaneously—it takes some
time to fully open.

Pixar uses a similar technique in their RenderMan renderer:
<http://renderman.pixar.com/products/whats_renderman/3.html>

------
ozh
My new screensaver.

